# Tuesday Buck



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was able to take this deer on Tuesday afternoon


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

CONGRATS !!!!


Mark


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice buck...


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice one! love the character on the right side


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck , congrats on getting one of your target bucks .


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice buck Lundy, congrats.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

wow really great buck, any story? take it with your muzzleloader?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats Lundy!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good going Lundy!

I may have to put ketchup on my tag sandwich again


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice Buck Congratulations:!


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a great buck Kim...congrats!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This deer gave me fits this year, one picture 9/15, a bunch on 10/22, one on 11/20, Until the one picture on 11/20 I thought he probably dead already.

Now that I am older I don't climb trees anymore and sure don't like getting wet or cold. 

This is the box, one of 7 on the property, I hunted from when I shot this deer. It is in a very thick area.


















my view


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful deer. Congrats.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice deer!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice deer!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Tuesday Buck? I figured you would name that one Jiff. He looks like he warmed up to your peanut butter diet.

Real nice buck Kim! I knwo someone else already asked as well but I assume that you took him with the muzzleloader? That area doesn't suggest that it was a long shot with the thick cover. I am guessing it was a chip shot for your muzzy?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome buck. Where's the hero picture? lol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice deer Lundy. Love that rack.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck...Congrats!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Another year he'd be a shooter


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats on that very nice buck Lundy, I was as impressed with your Ground blind as well. You put a lot of thought and time in building it.. Like having your living room jn the middle of the woods.. That Buck will look great hanging on your wall...Again Congratulations....JIM....CL....:!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We have 7 boxes lake that on the property. A couple are up on stilts, a few can be moved around, like the one I pictured and one is a double person box built on a utility trailer that I can pull around the property with my UTV

I quit having deer mounted 20 years ago. I just skull cap them and put them in the barn with the others. I will sometimes dig through the pile when I am in the barn and it brings back the memories of the hunts for each of them


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats Kim on a nice Buck. Like your style of hunting,i'm getting to old to climb trees also. Had a super nice Buck 20yds. from me and he's still walking today,I'll post the details in another post later.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice buck. Looks like a nice way to hunt too.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice buck Lundy...glad you got him as you watched him grow from years past.Assuming you used the Savage MML?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

if you don't mind me asking, how large is the property you hunt? 7 shacks seems like it would need alot of land.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

treytd32 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how large is the property you hunt? 7 shacks seems like it would need alot of land.


We hunt on 7 acres, 1 acre lots per hunting hut. Like a little housing subdivision.

Actually we hunt somewhere around 600-700 acres. It is a working cattle farm with the majority of the acreage being pasture .

Snook,

I killed this one with a H&R Ultra Slugster. The area I was hunting on Tuesday does not provide any shots over 80-100 yds anywhere and there is a bunch of potential stuff in the way of a shot. Because there is a chance of hitting a twig or something I wanted the 328 gr Barnes in the Federal premium shell versus the 195 Gr Barnes I shoot in the Savage The shotgun also offered me a faster followup shot if one were to be needed and I sure didn't need the extra range the Savage gives me. I always have multiple guns with me an select one based upon where I plan to hunt. Most days it is the Savage


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Snook,
> 
> I killed this one with a H&R Ultra Slugster. The area I was hunting on Tuesday does not provide any shots over 80-100 yds anywhere and there is a bunch of potential stuff in the way of a shot. I always have multiple guns with me an select one based upon where I plan to hunt. Most days it is the Savage


We must think alike.I too have an Ultra Slug Hunter that I use in thicker terrain.Very good shooting shotguns!The custom ML is "WAY" too much in tight shooting conditions.But sure is nice in those open pastures.More than one way to skin a deer


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice Lundy. congrats.


----------

